

House committee to hold hearing on asteroid threat - rquantz
http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/283427-house-committee-to-hold-hearing-on-asteroids-that-pose-a-potential-threat-to-earth

======
alexdevkar
Ugh. Lamar Smith. No matter what he does, he'll always be the sponsor of SOPA
to me.

